# Pulaski County



## Maddawg69 (Apr 12, 2010)

I just leased 600 acres in Pulaski county and wanted to see what you guys that hunt around there have done over the years.

Thanks 

Matt


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Apr 12, 2010)

You should like it. I live there. What part of the county are you in? I hunt over by the Dooly county side, and do some turkey hunting on the Dodge/Pulaski county line.

Lots of turkey, a good huntable feral hog population, and some nice bucks are killed here every year.


----------



## Maddawg69 (Apr 12, 2010)

We are on the Pulaski/Dooley county line just south of highway 27. Thanks for the reply.


Matt


----------



## Maddawg69 (Apr 18, 2010)

*Pulaski county*

Do ya'll see alot of hogs around this area ????

Matt


----------

